# طفايات الاطفاء اليدوية Portable Fire Extinguishers



## يا الغالي (24 ديسمبر 2015)

[h=2][/h] 












تشرح هذه المحاضرة باختصار أنواع معدات الإطفاء اليدوية بشكل واضح ومبسط لكي لا يقع لبس في ذهن القارئ. 

رابط صفحة التحميل ​


----------



## khaled elsone (2 يناير 2016)

​بارك الله فيك و زادك علماً


----------



## أبونوافل (26 يوليو 2018)

يا الغالي قال:


> تشرح هذه المحاضرة باختصار أنواع معدات الإطفاء اليدوية بشكل واضح ومبسط لكي لا يقع لبس في ذهن القارئ.
> 
> رابط صفحة التحميل ​


الرابط غير شغال شكرا


----------



## engineer (4 أغسطس 2018)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

